# I need help w/ my new turbo



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

So yeah, i'm going to be doing a "single turbo" conversion on the R33 engine i just put in my 98 240sx, ya know the RB26DETT. Anyway i got a killer deal on the tubo off of eBay! it's a Greddy T-5000, it's good for up to 12,000 whp! i cant wait. I am expecting to be in the 3's with a 350mph trap speed and .2 second 60ft times! Anybody know where i can get a good deal on some DOT approved street slicks, cause i have to drive this car to and from work everyday? 

this is a picture of my dad standing next to it, and yes his face really looks like that, he's was born a "racer"










also, i'm thinking of sticking with the "chicken wire" air filter cause i dont want to loose any power!

Any Suggestions?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

probly spools like a hornet in heat right.!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

you'll come into full boost at arount `15,000,000 rpm. LOL!


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

lol!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i dont think you need to make two threads about that big ass turbo.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

what the hell is that off of, a battleship???


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i believe a jet airplane.. like.. the biggest one ever.


----------

